# Cache unit frustration



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Is anyone seeing any deer on the Cache unit? I've hunted deer for over 40 yrs. with alot of success but there is something about this year that concerns me, the total lack of deer. I've hunted my favorite spots, and a few new area's and am just shocked at the deer numbers. My two boys and I are going out again tomorrow but I'm starting to think twice about harvesting a buck for fear of hurting the population further.

Paul


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

There has been quite a few coming off the unit so far from what I have seen and what the biologist for the unit has said. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I am on my way back onto the mountain right now. The biggest trouble is the weather is too nice, and too warm in the day. We have had no cloud cover. With the full moon, that means the deer are feeding, and moving at night. Dusk and dawn don't mean much under these conditions. They move and feed at night, and they are still bedding in thick stuff during the day. Some are moving a lot for this time of year. If you know where they bed, put some time in glassing.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with what lonetree said. We hunted hard (on the cache) and covered a lot of ground, but we saw a lot of bucks. On Monday morning, I passed on 9 different bucks. The biggest one was about 20". Good to see that many small bucks, and even better to see that they made it through the opening weekend!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Paul_S said:


> Is anyone seeing any deer on the Cache unit? I've hunted deer for over 40 yrs. with alot of success but there is something about this year that concerns me, the total lack of deer. I've hunted my favorite spots, and a few new area's and am just shocked at the deer numbers. My two boys and I are going out again tomorrow but I'm starting to think twice about harvesting a buck for fear of hurting the population further.
> 
> Paul


Deer numbers couldn't be hurting, the biologist says so........

But anyways, I think everything lonetree said is spot on . Warm weather, full moons, and no cloud cover, make it so you have about an hour after daylight in the morning, and an hour before it gets dark at night. I've still seen deer moving around the areas I go, not as much this year though. Warm weather has kept many back in the trees and moisture we received earlier as well as snow probably has most deer populations spread out in small groups, not larger ones. With the hunting pressure added to the equasion, you probably won't see too many for the next week or so, just hunt hard. Good luck.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

A buddy sent me photos of 3 bucks said to be taken off the Cache unit this year that were absolute bruisers......2 nontypicals and a dandy typical.

Overall, I think the Cache deer herd is stable, but as Lonetree mentioned, the warm weather has kept the deer spread out and pretty much nocturnal.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> I agree with what lonetree said. We hunted hard (on the cache) and covered a lot of ground, but we saw a lot of bucks. On Monday morning, I passed on 9 different bucks. The biggest one was about 20". Good to see that many small bucks, and even better to see that they made it through the opening weekend!!


 Good on ya for passing them up


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Kevin D said:


> A buddy sent me photos of 3 bucks said to be taken off the Cache unit this year that were absolute bruisers......2 nontypicals and a dandy typical.
> 
> Overall, I think the Cache deer herd is stable, but as Lonetree mentioned, the warm weather has kept the deer spread out and pretty much nocturnal.


I agree with what has been said but don't kid yourself, there isn't a "stable" deer population in Utah.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

Were going out again tomorrow so hope I'll have a photo or two of cache unit bucks to share. It's good to hear somebody is having success.

Paul


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Chuck said:


> I agree with what has been said but don't kid yourself, there isn't a "stable" deer population in Utah.


You'll have to forgive me if my lack of pessimism in regards to the Cache deer herd over last season was offensive to anyone....


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

There was a 196" main-frame 4x4 with some junk taken off the Cache during the ML hunt. I have a photo of the big boy, but don't know the individual that shot him (my brother does), so I won't post it. Freakin' big deer though...

They are out there, but the weather isn't helping. If only the season were NEXT week.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My buddy killed a 28 1/2" 6x7 this morning on the Cache unit. Pretty sweet buck!


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> My buddy killed a 28 1/2" 6x7 this morning on the Cache unit. Pretty sweet buck!


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Mach1 (Dec 3, 2012)

my thoughts on the Cache are it's best for the muzzleloader, after that it's been pushed to hard for the rifle. My opening morning up there I saw 87 elk, 3 moose and 1 doe. I hiked my arse off and went to the place my family has killed several dozen deer over the years to see only 1 doe. I think that unit along with several others have just had way to much focus on managing for elk and not enough for deer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Well we hunted our tails off on the Cache unit yesterday and today, yesterday we finally saw a buck, a small one at that running with three does. Too small. Today we saw two bucks and 8 doe at first light. One was a nice four and the other a small two. So ya, there are some deer on the unit but overall, the numbers are way down. We drove through a huge checkpoint at Hardware Ranch, I mean they were there in force, but you know what, if your in compliance you have no worries. They told us the deer numbers are way down and elk are way up. A total of 7 deer came through the blacksmith fork check station on opening day. Over the week we also saw 1 huge bull moose, my son had a red fox come to with in 10 feet of him, we heard a small pack of coyotes on Friday morning, and my other son saw 3 beaver working hard on their dam. So all together we had a great time over the week.

Paul S


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Paul_S said:


> ....They told us the deer numbers are way down and elk are way up. A total of 7 deer came through the blacksmith fork check station on opening day.
> Paul S


The dude that told you that only 7 deer came through the Blacksmith Fork check station opening Saturday probably never read this article in the local paper:

http://news.hjnews.com/allaccess/article_64a3e0fa-3ccd-11e3-84c2-0019bb2963f4.html

The article quotes the area biologist who said the hunt on the Cache was about average with 40 bucks brought through the Blacksmith Fork check station opening weekend. I know when I went through the check station Saturday there were 2 other outfits with deer lined up behind me....and I was only there a couple of minutes.

Anyway, I'm glad you and your son had a good time. Deer hunting isn't just about the harvest, it's being out in nature and experiencing the beavers, the moose, the foxes, and the coyotes as well.


----------

